# My niece



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Since there has been some bad mood lately on the forum and I haven't been able to take any interesting pics of Pablo I thought I could cheer y'all up with pics of my Mimi Mausi (MeMe Mousee w/ a soft s). She was born 5 weeks too early but is eating like a pig and is in great shape. I've been able to see her for a few days (they live in NYC) and she was as small as a Hazelnut but looked big like a Walnut on pics. Sorry, I have a funny way of comparing and describing things/people, LOL.

My DB and SIL would either kill me or think I'm :der: if they knew I posted the link on a 'dog forum', but hey, if they go public, then there's a chance y'all would have found it without my help anyway :biggrin1:
Enjoy.

http://brooklynmia.blogspot.com/

PS: on the pics further down she looks like Jerry Lewis cause her eyes were still crossing, too funny.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She is so pretty. You should be so proud.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My heart is busting when I see her pics and can't be around her more often.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam . . . Mia is a beautiful baby!! It's easy to get so wrapped up in the dogs that you have to be awed by the most gorgeous of birth of all . . . humans! Is that your brother? He looks so loving and gentle with your niece . . . and such a proud papa. There is nothing like a new baby to bring some happiness . . . especially after this dreary week of weather :rain: (Barrett is whining from the thunder as I type . . . ) Congratulations, auntie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

what a precious little one! I bet you are going to be racking up the frequent flyer trips to NYC!

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She's a beautiful baby! She brings back memories. My first daughter was about that early and just that size at birth.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, she is sooo beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

What a little dumpling nugget!!!!!!
She's a doll!!
You guys will have SO much fun with her.
Dawna


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a gorgeous, precious child! Oh the pics of her with her father just have me melting...so sweet. All the pictures are so lovely. What a beauty! My nephews live in Florida and I so wish I could see them more often. I feel like I miss so much so I can really empathize with you!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, what a beautiful baby!  She's adorable. That's great the she's doing so well being a premie!  Give her cuddles for us when you can.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww she is just adorable! Thanks for posting these pics Maryam! I'm glad I got to see you when you were up here visiting and it's great to see your main reason for visiting... your beautiful niece.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Maryam!!!! she is almost (wink wink nudge nudge) as cute as Pablo. What an incredibly beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam,

What a beautiful baby Mia is.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Thank you all so much, I knew you would like her too! 

Lina, I was going to pm you the link but then thought other members deserved some fresh baby breath too


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, of course! Baby breath should always be shared.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She is precious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a precious child...she's beautiful. For me, the dogs have taken the place of my children and my apparent need to have something to nurture! As much as I love them (the dogs), I do miss my little human babies!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a doll Maryam Congrats on being a new Auntie.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam, what a precious little thing Mia is. Congratulations, Auntie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

She's a beauty and there's something very serene about her. About 16 years from now she's going to keep mommy and daddy up many a night waiting for her to come home. :biggrin1:

Spoil her rotten auntie.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, she's adorable, Maryam! Your brother looks so proud and smitten by her. I can see that he will be wrapped around her little pinky in the very near future, if not already. 

She is a beautiful, sweet girl. I can see why Auntie Maryam is complete enamored with her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's amazing how these babies make you forget your principles! I (smart as I am) told my DB and SIL to be firm and not carry her around all day so she learns it's OK to sleep in her bed on her own. Well since I was there for only 5 days and this baby was tiny as a nut, I told them it's OK for ME to carry her all day, LOL. Then along came my mom and thought the same thing. Then came her other grandma, then our friends will be visiting them, then again my mom, then my SIL's sister, then us, then some more friends...phew I'm dizzy, but this child really doesn't need a bed, LOL.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a beautiful little baby girl, Maryam! And I love the sweet picture of your brother with her. Congratulations!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful baby...so sweet and innocent. I bet you miss her.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Auntie Maryam...have fun!!!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

What a beautiful family. I loved the pictures....thanks so much for sharing, Maryam.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful baby Maryam! Thank you for posting. I see Mia was 5 weeks early and weighed 5 lbs........if you think she's small(and normal people would ) Now imagine a baby 3 months premature weighing 2 1/2 lbs.......that was my Robbie.:thumb:

She is just as pretty as they come!All my best to Miss Mia!:kiss:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, that just breaks my heart. The smallest baby I've personally seen weighed 840 g which equals 1.85 pounds, it was surreal.

Thanks everyone for sharing my joy despite this being a dog forum :grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryam,

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Maryam, Mia is a doll !! What adorable pics of her and she looks healthy as a horse. I'm sure she'll be loved to bits. 

Thanks for the baby breath. It's always nice.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mia is so adorable! I love that name!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Maryam..What a little sweet pea Mia is! :baby:

I LOVE buying baby clothes for girls!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm just catching up on this thread, Auntie Maryam. What a beautiful little family your brother has. Mia is exquisite. I can't believe how much she is changing and growing already. Being an aunt is lovely. It's fun to spoil nieces and nephews!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Ladies for your loving comments! The latest pics crack me up so bad, the very first pic makes me laugh every single time I see it. That hair clip holding 2 strings of hair is just too much ound: FYI, this pic has been taken while she was ASLEEP!!! It's hilarious, can't wait to see her again...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Mia looks like a little angel that slipped through the clouds of heaven..:angel:

My niece just had a 3 lb little boy, who is now home and doing fine...He just amazes me!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

She was asleep?!! Oh my goodness, she looks like one happy child! What a beautiful little angel she is. I wouldn't be able to put her down either! 

Now, don't make fun of her hair, at least she has some! My mom had to TAPE a bow to my head until I was almost 2 so people would know I was a girl (at least that's what she tells me!) 

Sending :kiss::hug: to that precious baby!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! She is absoultely adorable, how is that hair clip staying in her hair!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She is so cute...what an angelic face!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm very sorry guys for my non-Hav thread pop-up, but please look at my Mimi Mausi's Kirmet Collage, isn't she hilarious??? This kid looks totally different every single day. Thought I'd put a smile on y'alls face.

http://brooklynmia.blogspot.com/


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Maryam, I have to tell you, that Mia is the most precious baby I think I have ever seen! And she just looks like a happy little angle on top of it! Her eye's just dance and glow, what a joy she must be to all!
You have every right to be proud as can be!

Congratulations on being an aunt, it's the best!
I LOL when I read about "taping" the bow in your hair!
Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

She is the cutest baby. She does seem so happy. What a gift!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Beverly and Geri, she sure got me GFETE as Missy would say.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Maryam you're Mia is just the best! Keep sharing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable! I do love the hair clip 

Maryam- maybe Pablo needs a different kind of lil sister?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a sweet face! How can not love a puss like that? She's adorable, Maryam. Thanks for the smile this morning.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, Mia is just the cutest baby! She seems so happy too!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:banplease: eace:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Seriously could you get any cuter? She looks like a very happy baby. I bet you are ready to go visit.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my, I'm just catching up to this thread - how did I miss it? This is an adorable child - geeze - I'd get her in the movies fast.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, what a goofy girl! I love her!!! Superb photos.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Maryam, she's just beautiful! And such a happy little girl :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Such a cute little girl!!! Just want to squeeze her little cheeks!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, OMG! Love those pics. She is just adorable.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ADORABLE! :biggrin1: :dance: I hope you get to see her OFTEN.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Unfortunately she lives in NYC and we love in NC, looks like a Y is in our way


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry, but she's K-I-L-L-I-N-G me! I just had to share this...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

<gasp> She is just precious! Love the litle tongue!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh! That little tongue!!!! So incredibly precious!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just adorable! I love her laughing pictures... she looks like one happy baby!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is precious! She must be part Hav with her tongue hanging out. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie she is. Watching them grow up, whether from near or far, is so much fun. I'm getting to experience it now with my little grandson. They change so much and tug at your heartstrings.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, LOL, that's what I'm thinking too. Her tongue is always sticking out and her Sabber (slobber) is always all over the place. BTW she LOVED Pablo, whenever he was around she only had eyes for him and was actually trying to crawl towards him.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok...now you've done it, Maryam...I want pictures of Pablo with your niece! Got any?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My little niece turned one today. How time flies, sigh... Her parents and other guests really liked the interactive painting I had made. Hope her little silly face will brighten up your day as it does my life!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, she is just BEAUTIFUL! What a sweet and funny little angel.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's so adorable! What a beautiful smile!
Gina


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam she is so adorable. So if things go as planned are you going to be a lot closer to her?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's got beautiful eyes, and smiles with her whole face, doesn't she?! She looks like a happy little girl!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is so sweet. I love her eyes.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina and Gina, thanks!

Leeann, either way, I will be closer to her. Still praying for my first choice (further away from Mia though) for so many other reasons...

Sheri, thanks, I always say she smiles so hard, it must be borderline painful, LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She has a beautiful smile. I love the tongue shot. What's an interactive painting?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sigh, my precious, perfect, funny niece is turning two already. I'm pretty sad because they're all in Berlin celebrating while I sit here all alone in NC on the couch. Thought I'd share the most recent pics with you all.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, time flies, this is how I remember her. Can't believe it's all in the past already...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, she is adorable! What darling pictures of her in the knit hat. I'm sorry you can't be with your family... I know how hard that is.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Time does fly, your niece is absolutely beautiful. She is so photogenic. I’m sorry you are missing the birthday, the little special occasions are what we miss the most. I know I do with my daughter so far away.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Maryam, WOW, those eyes!! She is beautiful. I know you hate missing out on the visit. I hope you get lots of e-mails and pictures from your brother. It's hard to believe she has grown so much. Cutest hat pictures ever!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable she is! I know how hard it is to miss such special occasions. They grow up way too fast!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Maryam, what a beautiful little girl. I know it's so diffucult when there are family events that we just can't make. I hope just looking at her precious face puts a smile on your face. So adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I can't believe she is turning two either! She is just gorgeous. I hope you get to see her again soon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how sweet! She is adorable, Maryam.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you ladies for your kind words. I was able to skype with them while she was opening her gifts. She was very excited and I'm thankful for today's technology.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How exciting you get to see her soon! She is so cute. Did you knit her hat??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They grow up way too fast. I can't believe it's two years already. She still has that wonderful, if suddenly shy smile and gorgeous eyes. I must admit, I do want to reach right through my monitor and kiss her cheek. Happy birthday sweet Mia.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, you are so right, she has that charming shy smile with which she especially loves to melt DH's heart. She always asks to skype with him and when he comes over she will just eternally give him a shy smile, LOL.

Kathy, no I did not. But here's what I knit for her. A neckerchief with leaf pattern (very first time I used a chart), a hat w/ earflaps with a stem+leaf on top and a leaf each on the cords (I combined ideas from 3 patterns), and tadaaa a sweater/coat that will fit a 2-4y/o girl (knit from a fairy tale knitting book). The colors are slightly off because I took the pics w/o flash, but you get the idea...

ETA: I'm sorry about the flipped pics, not sure why they show up this way, they're saved upright?!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Maryam, those are beautiful, especially the coat! Darling! You'll have to get a photo of her in them and post, please. You are very gifted!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, she a beauty. Two already. Love the sweater you knit for her.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Maryam she is adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, Maryam, you are right . . . you went from beginner to advanced! Those knits are gorgeous! I need your lessons during a playdate!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, love the sweater! And to think you were afraid of making anything other than a scarf a couple of months ago! You've done wonderfully well. Congrats.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

wow, maryam! not only is mia beautiful, but your knitting is just wonderful. i love it all. you've come a long ways in a short time. awesome!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Mia is just a doll baby Maryam! She has really grown....the times sure flies. It seems like they are born,then walk and off to school. She sure is a beautiful little girl and your knitting is gorgeous!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What an adorable hat and sweater, Maryam! They are just beautiful. I'm in awe of all you knitters out there. Have to ask... what is the kerchief for?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's called a Dandy Neckerchief in the pattern, it's worn around the neck like a little triangular scarf, hope that makes sense. The pattern is for a big enough neckerchief where you can wrap the 'wings' around the back of your neck to the front, but I decided to make a little one for Mia and it's going to be closed with buttons in the back. I will make sure to post pics of Mia with it on!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., I get it! Thanks.  Very cute idea.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, she is so beautiful. I just love the ones of her in the tan hat. 

You did a great job knitting! It's not fair, you knit, take great pictures, and can cut your dogs hair like a pro!


----------

